# Gentoo su macbook pro 7.1 : batteria

## 0pipe0

Ciao a tutti ... sono riuscito a mettere gentoo sul mio macbook pro ... mi funziona praticamente tutto (o almeno quello che sicuramente mi serve). c'è solo un problema ... non riesco a capire perchè gnome-power-manager non mi calcola il tempo rimanente ma mi fa vedere solo lo stato della batteria in  percentuale... qualche idea? forse qualche flag da abilitare?

grazie a tutti.

----------

## velthunexxx

ciao! scusa se non rispondo alla tua domanda ma.. visto che tu sei riuscito ad installare gentoo sul macbook, mi potresti dire come hai fatto?!

forse sbaglio dei passi, non lo so..

vorrei DUE partizioni, una con Mac OS X e una con Gentoo: le due partizioni ci sono già e l'OS X è già installato su una di esse.

forse ho sbagliato a scaricare l'installer corretto..

se potessi riepilogarmi passo passo, anche con link, quello che devo fare te ne sarei immensamente grato! (=

----------

## 0pipe0

allora... io ho il macbook pro 7.1 ... oltre ad aver fatto le partizioni, ho installato refit come boot loader iniziale (per così dire) ... poi uso effettuare l'installazione da stage3 tramite una qualsivoglia distro live (e per questo c'è il gentoo handbook in italiano); inoltre grub l'ho installato sulla partizione di gentoo e non sull'hard disk (es. sda4 e non sda ). Inutile dirti che il problema non è nell'installazione, ma nella configurazione del kernel. 

come kernel ora sto provando il git, solo per curiosità. Ma il gentoo-source va bene.

Illuminazione schermo:

Uso i driver nvidia che non supportano i la retroilluminazione, che quindi è sparata al massimo. ma esiste un driver fatto apposta che si chiama nvidia-bl. devi necessariamente caricarlo manualmente (/etc/conf.d/modules) 

Illuminazione tasti:

I tasti non funzionano, ma ci puoi accendere la retroilluminazione della tastiera, tranquillamente da root 

```

echo 0 | tee -a /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness

```

il valore oscilla tra 0 e 255.

in realtà esiste pommed: un programma che serve proprio a questo... ma l'ebuild ufficiale è troppo vecchia per il macbook pro 7.1 ... si ferma al 5. L'ho modificata con l'ultima versione disponibile di pommed... funziona, ma molto male...

WiFi

Uso i driver proprietari broadcom-sta. Molto probabilmente avrai degli errori a tempo di compilazione per via di alcuni moduli da settare. Leggi e configura il kernel e ricompilalo; poi prova a ricompilare i driver e verifica.. se li ricompila allora riavvia con il nuovo kernel e vedrai la tua wifi funzionare.

iSight Camera

quì sono andato a metà tra culo e tentativi ....  :Mr. Green: 

ho seguito un po questo link

http://www.odi.ch/prog/macbookpro/index.php#14

poi ho installato cheese per fare le prove...

il tasto dell'espulsione drive ottico e i tasti audio, funzionano senza problemi.

uso gnome come DELast edited by 0pipe0 on Tue Jan 11, 2011 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 0pipe0

dimenticavo.... GOOGLE !!!!!!!!!!!!

HA e considera che la maggior parte delle guide, ormai sono obsolete perchè scritte per macbook vecchi.

----------

## 0pipe0

ancora non ho capito perchè gnome-power-manager non mi calcola il tempo rimanente ... se vado a dare da terminale 'acpi' mi restituisce il tempo!

```

Battery 0: Discharging, 95%, 07:42:33 remaining

```

----------

## MajinJoko

Anche io su tutt'altro portatile non ho la visualizzazione del tempo rimanente, ma solo della percentuale.

Però mi incuriosisci quando dici che da terminale usi "acpi". Cosa intendi? Qual è il nome corretto? Che comando è? A che pacchetto appartiene?

----------

## 0pipe0

il pacchetto è sys-power/acpi ... basta che dai da terminale acpi e ti darà la percentuale e il tempo residuo della batteria.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> il pacchetto è sys-power/acpi ... basta che dai da terminale acpi e ti darà la percentuale e il tempo residuo della batteria.

 

Grazie. Non lo conoscevo.

A me non visualizza nulla, quindi non posso esserti d'aiuto, mi spiace.

In bocca al lupo.

----------

## 0pipe0

risolto il problema della retroilluminazione della tastiera.

ho usato l'ultimo pommed (v. 1.33) ... ho dovuto smanettare un po... ho modificato un ebuild con l'ultima versione . Inoltre una volta installato non c'è il demone in /etc/init.d/pommed così ne ho copiato uno di una versione precedente. Ultima cosa ho dovuto modificare il file /etc/pommed.conf 

```
# Keyboard backlight control

kbd {

        # default value for automatic backlight (0 - 255)

        default = 0 ## >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<Di default c'è 100 ma l'ho messo a 0 per evitare la continua illuminazione della tastiera.

        # step value (1 - 127)

        step = 10

        # ambient light thresholds for automatic backlight (0 - 255)

        on_threshold = 20

        off_threshold = 40

        # enable/disable automatic backlight

        auto = yes

        # idle timer - switches off keyboard backlight automatically (timeout in seconds, -1 to disable)

        idle_timer = 60

}

```

----------

